# Processor Thermal Trip



## sujoy84 (May 28, 2011)

My PC shuts down now and then due to processor thermal trip. The CPU fan is in working condition and I've also applied thermal paste but to no avail. In the BIOS, CPU temperature shows 50-60 degree Celsius. What should I do?

I use CPUID hardware monitor. It shows SYSTIN - 71 degree and CPUTIN - 47 degree.
CPU fan speed - 1110-1125 RPM
CPU core temps - 53 degree


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Is the processor temperature you indicate in BIOS, i.e. 50-60°C at idle?

ThermalTrip on a Core 2 Duo E7200 processor should occur at approximately 94.1°C. If ThermalTrip is actually occuring, the 3 most likely causes are these. (1) You don't have the processor cooler installed correctly; (2) You have an airgap between the bottom of the heatsink and the processor heatspreader; (3) You have used either too much of too little thermal compound.


----------



## sujoy84 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, the idle temperature of the processor is between 50 to 60 degree Celsius.
About the three possible reasons you told, I don't think I have them.
One more thing, after the thermal trip occurrence if I go to the BIOS, the CPU temperature shows 94-96 degree Celsius for a split second. Then it quickly changes back to 50-60 degree Celsius.
I think my motherboard is misreading the temperatures.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Heatsink not having proper clamping pressure to the processor...

...or...

...too much thermal paste.


My guess is one of those.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

When you purchased the processor was it a boxed processor with an Intel cooler included?

Are you using the Intel Cooler?

What type of thermal compound did you use and how did you apply it?


----------



## sujoy84 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, it was boxed with an Intel cooler included and I am using that cooler. But I've applied thermal paste on the cooler after thermal trip began to occur.
I actually don't know what compound I am using right now. I purchased it from local PC shop. Only "Heat Sink Compound" is written on its body. It's a white paste.
Firstly, I removed the cooler. Then cleaned the area where thermal paste was previously applied. Then I applied thermal paste on that.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You cleaned the old paste off, right?

How much did you apply?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The cooler would have initially come with TIM (Thermal Interface Material) attached. When you removed the cooler to install thermal compound did you completely clean all the TIM off of the heatsink and processor heatspreader before applying the thermal compound?


----------



## sujoy84 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I completely removed all the TIM applied before. Then applied the paste I purchased on the CPU fan. But I think I used quite a bit of thermal paste. Can you tell me exactly what amount of paste should be applied? Can you post a picture of that? Because it'll be very helpful for me.

One more thing, one of the four locking pins of the fan is broken by me during assembling. Can that be the cause? But, it was still thermal tripping when all the four locking pins were intact.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Absolutely, a broken pin will cause the same condition as an airgap. You will need to replace the broken pin before reinstalling that cooler.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Here are two reasonable guides:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/howto_install_cpu_and_apply_thermal_paste

http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=134


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

sujoy84 said:


> One more thing, one of the four locking pins of the fan is broken by me during assembling. Can that be the cause? But, it was still thermal tripping when all the four locking pins were intact.


whoa...

That's it, right there...

On the bright side, if you decide to get an after-market cooler, you can buy one with a rigid backplate, making it more resistant to separation.


----------



## sujoy84 (May 28, 2011)

Many many thanks for your support @win2kpro and @prunejuice.
I'll replace the broken pin and try again.
I'll post the result here.


----------



## sujoy84 (May 28, 2011)

Can power supply be the cause for the thermal trip? Because I have a quite ordinary power supply (Brand - Supercomp 450 Watts, +5V=28A, +12V=15A, +3.3V=16A). As it's become quite old now (almost 3 years).


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you have a broken push pin that is the cause of the overheating. You may have other issues with the power supply, but I can guarantee you the processor will not run at the proper temperature with a broken push pin.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I would add that I always recommend pulling the mb to R&R an intel type cooler. This is for a few reasons;
1 With the board out of the case, you can inspect all four push-pins to make sure they are fully seated.
2 It is easier to install the hsf with the board out of the case.
3 While it is possible to install in the case, I dislike having to push so hard on the board when supported by just the standoffs. Pushing so hard can crack the pcb or break a solder trace leading to problems.


----------

